# Go pro hd motorsport



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a good deal on one of these?

Thanks in advance from sunny Thailand


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

ebay?


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

enshiu said:


> ebay?



Never heard of it

I thought a member on here sold them and wanted to support a fellow petrolhead


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

"Hi Shane, Hope the drip is going well!" 
Hope you meant "TRIP", otherwise it will need a different cure!!!!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

S99ANE said:


> Anyone know where I can get a good deal on one of these?
> 
> Thanks in advance from sunny Thailand


Try dogcamsport online shop. I've had two helmet cams frOm them. Contour hd is good. Not tried a gopro as you lOok a nob with one on your helmet when skiing. Contour much neater for action sports stuff but go pro supposed to be a good cam. Just bulkier.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

what price are you expecting then?


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

I just got mine from a shop in Belgium, in Lasne near Brussels.

GoPro HD MotorSport + LCD + mat-black camo cover

Great images, I'm just wondering where to fit it! I would like to be in the image but at the same time have a good view of the road/track.

Any good ideas?

On my helmet?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

be careful if you buy them from ebay as most come from the states and you'll pay customs charges on them.

I have the GoPro HD Motorsport and its a good little camera, the only issue is that it doesnt have a viewfinder so you have no idea how good the shot is until you come to process. If you find good mounting points and get to grips with the settings you'll be fine.

Bear in mind the battery life isnt long so you'll need a car charger and a pretty large SD card.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback so far.
Casper how much are these in Belguim out of interest?

R32R32 that's a good point. I may pur chase one of the display packs they are selling so I can mount it properly.
A few track day organisers now ban use of suction mounts or so I have been informed so I have been informed. Mounting points in the r35 are few and far between. 
Arcam did you get sorted with a mount for your camera setup?


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

S99ANE said:


> Thanks for all the feedback so far.
> Casper how much are these in Belguim out of interest?


GoPro HD Motorsport: 349€ (incl 21% VAT)
GoPro LCD: 99€ (incl 21% VAT)
GoPro Black Cover: 19€ (incl 21% VAT)


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

S99ANE said:


> Thanks for all the feedback so far.
> Casper how much are these in Belguim out of interest?
> 
> R32R32 that's a good point. I may pur chase one of the display packs they are selling so I can mount it properly.
> ...


Not yet Shane, but have a few ideas


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

What camera system di you buy Eddie?

I've had a few more ideas about mounting to passenger seat involving clamps and two cushioned pads one with arm on it with tripod bezel on it. Just need to brace the passenger seat for more rigidity??


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

S99ANE said:


> What camera system di you buy Eddie?
> 
> I've had a few more ideas about mounting to passenger seat involving clamps and two cushioned pads one with arm on it with tripod bezel on it. Just need to brace the passenger seat for more rigidity??


I got the Exeros 1080P full HD camera, but have not kept it as there were a few minor issues I was not happy with. Looking at the cost of the unit (£300 ish) you can buy some decent (with more features) consumer video cameras which look interesting.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Eddie take a look at this setup. My Spanish ain't great but the blackbox setup looks impressive with dual cameras

Localizadores Europa S.L. - Vehicle Black Box w/ dual video cameras, IR, GPS tracker and acelerometer


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

CasperBxl said:


> GoPro HD Motorsport: 349€ (incl 21% VAT)
> GoPro LCD: 99€ (incl 21% VAT)
> GoPro Black Cover: 19€ (incl 21% VAT)


Thats massively expensive for a GOPRO.

Buy it from Powerhouse racing who are authorised traders on here: -

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148061-go-pro-hd-camera-sale.html

Even with customs charges if you get them it will cost you circa £250 MAX with shipping worldwide.

The kit comes with mounts on 3M adehsive which are pretty strong if you cant use suction.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

S99ANE said:


> Eddie take a look at this setup. My Spanish ain't great but the blackbox setup looks impressive with dual cameras
> 
> Localizadores Europa S.L. - Vehicle Black Box w/ dual video cameras, IR, GPS tracker and acelerometer


That's pretty sweet Shane but I wanted HD quality and this one along with the VBox system is still analogue quality only.


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

Arcam said:


> That's pretty sweet Shane but I wanted HD quality and this one along with the VBox system is still analogue quality only.


Eddie, I have two of these in HD version 720p at 30 fps. one facing front and one facing rear but no IR. I paid the same price for each as the dual facing camera unit. Great repuroduction quality in HD.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

THEINZANTIGER said:


> Eddie, I have two of these in HD version 720p at 30 fps. one facing front and one facing rear but no IR. I paid the same price for each as the dual facing camera unit. Great repuroduction quality in HD.


Nice one Heinz, what did you use to mount the cameras?


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

Arcam said:


> Nice one Heinz, what did you use to mount the cameras?


Forward on front windshield and rear facing on a tripot which I attached to the 
rear cup-holder with throughbolts. This was a challenge but now works great and stands up on all of the G-forces of the track.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

The other thing to consider with these cameras is that they can be quite 'wide angle', particularly the Contour unit


----------

